# Satellite Radio



## TallAdam85 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am thinking of getting satellite radio cause where i go to college the stations suck but I just not sure if I want to pay 120 bucks a year if it is not worth it 
but there is a now satellite radio with mp3 player built in so i may get that if  i decide to get it but any comments on if you have it and how u like it?


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just got Erica XM.  I'm installing it in her jeep today.  I'll let you know how that goes.  I've already told her that the only difference between XM and regular radio is that now she'll have 150 channels to scan through before she complains that there's nothing on the radio worth listening to.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't have it, but I know of 2 or 3 people who do and swear by it and after like a week feel they can't live without it....
Personally I don't think the cost is worth it, but I don't listen to much radio to begin with...


----------



## tellner (Nov 29, 2005)

I've had Sirius for a couple years and will never go back to regular radio. If you like music it's incredible. Everything from Blues to 80s Hair Bands to Latin Pop to Classical has its own stations. The DJs really decide what to play and love what they do. It's all commercial free. And no matter where you're driving it's always there. We drove from Oregon to Central California and never had to change the channel.

The cost isn't too bad. I figure $8/month is a bargain for what I'm getting. Besides, Clearchannel should be paying me for the time they waste on commercials.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 29, 2005)

We have Sirius at work.

Im not impressed with the stations, because my taste in music isnt well covered, even on Satalite radio, but the lack of commercials is nice.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 29, 2005)

I try to deal with 1 entertainment additions at at time, mine has been Tivo (specifically DirecTivo) for the last 2 years... I cant live without that!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 29, 2005)

I have XM and I like it. 

No Commercials and a selcetion of channels to choose from for what ever your mood or situation. 

Also Sports and other channels.


----------



## ppko (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a sirius and I will never go back to "Old Fashioned Radio" as howard 100 calls it, all kidding aside it is well worth the investment if you listen to a lot of radio.  I ussually listen to the comedy stations or, in january I will be listening to a lot of Howard Stern.


----------

